# ICQ version 5.1 is no longer supported

## admin

> ICQ  .     , -,     QiP Infium, -,    ICQ,  Client ID (): QiP 2005.    .

   Qip Infium 9020:  - .

----------


## Tail

,           -  
    :    ,   -

----------


## V00D00People

jimm     :)

----------


## 23q

"   "    QIP 2005...  -   ,    QiP Infium,   ...

----------


## admin

QiP Infium  Jabber  Google Talk,       - ( '      ).      Yahoo  MSN.

----------


## kobieta

> QiP Infium  Jabber  Google Talk,       - ( '      ).      Yahoo  MSN.

      ?

----------


## RESIDENT

2005   :)

----------


## admin

> ?

  ,     볺 (    ,       Skype)    .        QiP' Skype   .

----------


## Tail

? (    )
  -     Infium?

----------


## admin

,      ?  QiP       QiP Jabber'.

----------


## Tail

> ,      ?  QiP       QiP Jabber'.

                ?

----------


## 23q

,    ,       ,   ...

----------


## Tail

,      ?    ?      *

----------


## 23q

> ,      ?    ?      *

         ,      ,           8080  .. ...  http://download.qip.ru/qip8080.exe  
ps      ...

----------


## RAMM

7891   .
,  -       .
  ,   .
 ,        .

----------


## 23q

qip 8080         15   ,    )

----------


## Tail

> ,        .

    100% .     ,   ,     .    ,  ,     !   

> qip 8080         15   ,    )

    
          :
"
 
 *** (23:36:04 9/12/2008)
!! 
 *** (23:36:20 9/12/2008)
 
 *** (23:37:31 9/12/2008)
 
 *** (23:37:36 9/12/2008)

"

----------

> ? (    )
>   -     Infium?

  
Infium   ,       .      .

----------


## 23q

Infium ,       ,   ,       @qip.ru,  -,      ,  -      - ,   -- ,   ,      ,   ,   ,,  10, - -  ...

----------


## Tail

> Infium   ,       .      .

        ,       Infium            

> Infium ,       ,   ,       @qip.ru,  -,      ,  -      - ,   -- ,   ,      ,   ,   ,,  10, - -  ...

  -,     .     ,

----------


## laithemmer

!!!!      !
     ,   ,        -   .    ,    ,   . ,   ,       .  ,        .
 !! !  *23q*  Qip 8080 - !!!!   ,   ))))       -  ""    ,  ))))

----------

> ,       Infium

    ,   ...

----------


## RAMM

FYI: 
  fee,      QIP8080,  
    .   qip.exe   . 
    :
"  ,    ,  8080- ,   , ,  BackDoor . 
  :
"Deleted C:\DOCUME~1\Denis\LOCALS~1\Temp\is-Q9RQS.tmp\qip8080.tmp C:\Program Files\QIP\is-AFLDD.tmp Generic BackDoor.d (Trojan)""  http://forum.qip.ru/showthread.php?t=30770 
   ,     ,     qip.exe   .

----------


## laithemmer

! 
 ,   -    ?   !!! Qip 8080  !!!
:(
     -  ,   ̳?  ,       ̳.

----------

:(

----------


## laithemmer

> ICQ  AOL     ICQ   QIP: QIP Infium 9020  QIP 8080,         ICQ.      .  Jabber      QIP Infium.

  :(

----------


## V00D00People

,   . 
    Jimm...

----------


## me2guess

,    "1"    .     (   ).
 meebo   )))

----------


## steam

?

----------


## V00D00People

qip infium Bild 9020 RC3 -   .
     - .

----------

> qip infium Bild 9020 RC3 -   .
>      - .

     ...

----------


## Meladon

....   
     -      

> ?

----------


## steam

>

----------


## tragic_audio

icq lite (  . 100%):

----------

> qip infium Bild 9020 RC3 -   .
>      - .

             ,        
                    .        .

----------


## aneisha

̳  .    .         )))))

----------


## admin

*aneisha*,     ?   

> ,   Shoohurt     (  Miranda IM)      AOL. 
> ,  13.00             -     UIN 1   ,        .        ,   ,       ,       . 
> ,     ,          .  ,      -     :   ,    icq      ,         ,          . 
>   .     :   ,  capabilities,   -   .          ,     -    . 
> ,     8- ,     -         icq5.1    ,      icq6.5  .     .  ,          ?        (capabilities,      ). ,     ,   icq6 ,       ?    ,     .             ,      .  QIP    ,      ,        ,         .            . 
>      ?    . 
>       ?       .                ?     .        ,   -,      ,         . 
> UPD:   QIP, INF,      ,            .       ,       .          .

   ,  -,    IP:    :  ,    QiP,  Miranda  .    .

----------


## 23q

...

----------


## admin

: *1:*  

> ,    8080:
> 1.  .
> 2.     1.
> 3.   1    .
> 4.   .
> 5.  .

  *2:* -    (  Qip Infium)  

> ³    ,     .    ,      ̳    .

  *3:*   .

----------


## steam

.

----------


## Tail

icq lite -    ,  .

----------


## rust

!   Google Talk

----------


## admin

> icq lite -    ,  .

  http://miranda-im.org -   ,       .  

> !   Google Talk

  ͳ,     ,      볺,   .     Jabber.

----------


## Tail

> http://miranda-im.org -   ,       .

  ,        ?

----------


## rust

> ,        ?

----------


## Tail

>

----------


## steam

.

----------


## V00D00People

....   ?

----------


## rust



----------


## art_b

!!

----------


## aneisha

> *aneisha*,     ?

  , 
, ,  .      ?

----------


## estrangeiro

,             ... ,     ,    -    .   (.. )   .   - ... 
 ...    Skype,   ...  ,  ,  .     -    (, ., ).
            ,           .          ?

----------


## admin

> ,           .          ?

    ,   ICQ,     볺.

----------

> !   Google Talk

         .
patriot19892008@gmail.com   

> ,             ... ,     ,    -    .   (.. )   .   - ... 
>  ...    Skype,   ...  ,  ,  .     -    (, ., ).
>             ,           .          ?

                 .                      .,    ⳳ

----------


## rust

> .
> patriot19892008@gmail.com  
>                .                      .,    ⳳ

          ...
     ....  ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!!
     / 
           .....   ,

----------


## admin

QiP Infium 9022:    - 4.3 Mb  ZIP  - 4.2 Mb  RAR  - 4.2 Mb

----------


## Def

QIP 2005, Build 8081   http://qip.ru/download/qip8081.exe

----------


## RAMM

ICQ     .
  QIP Infium .   http://qip.ru/

----------


## rust



----------


## V00D00People

, 10     :)
    - http://icq.com/download/icq2go/ 
       ,        ,    :)

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## admin

> ?

  Jabber:     ?

----------


## Tail

(    ),         ( )    ?       "        "   "    - ".  ?       ?!

----------


## rust

> (    ),         ( )    ?       "        "   "    - ".  ?       ?!

       .

----------


## Tail

> .

----------


## rust

> 

  ,   !

----------


## Tail

,     .   -  ,

----------


## RAMM

qip 8095  .  "Error message:"  .
  Infium.     ?

----------


## 23q

!

----------


## laithemmer

, ,         -       idgin :)  -  .    ....
!    !      ,      ! ,   ""! ,           -    ,  )))

----------

,     . - ICQ7 -  .    080040326.       ?
!!!

----------


## RAMM

.

----------


## V00D00People

,    :)

----------


## sharasha

> 

  ,  . .   .

----------


## RAMM

*sharasha*,     qip,   ,    icq,       .     icq.

----------


## admin

Digsby   .

----------


## Sky

,      (  ,    ICQ 7).     ,   Digsby.
   .

----------


## actrise

,        IP     .
      -.

----------


## Mihey

20    ,     ?

----------


## Sky

*Mihey*,   Digsby. ³   ,      (  *fragov*).

----------


## Mihey

? .... 
  ,       ?

----------


## rust



----------


## Sky

.   -      ĳ,        .  -  ĳ   Gmail.

----------


## Mihey

....

----------


## admin

> Mihey,   Digsby. ³   ,

       ,     .

----------


## Mihey



----------


## Sanjka129

/     +  ,      ICQ

----------

